# upside down red bellies



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

got up this morning to find 4 of my 5 red bellies P's upside down at the bottom of my tank still alive but not moving around any help would be great


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

check your water params. And id like to see some pics.


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

water test ok

sorry bubbles make it hard to get pic


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how do u know ur fish is still alive i think those 4 r dead


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

they r still breathing or whatever it is they do and if i give them a little nudge they will swim a little


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

start changing water


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

When you said that your water parameters are okay, what do you mean? 
Can we get the exact readings please.


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

allready started that first thing this morning


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

man, they look serious...


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

ammonia 0ppm
nitrate was about 40 ppm but is coming down
ph is 6.5
nitrite is 0ppm


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Temp. is good?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

jjdsplace said:


> ammonia 0ppm
> nitrate was about 40 ppm but is coming down
> ph is 6.5
> nitrite is 0ppm


The Nitrates "are" 40 or "were" 40? because if they are 40 after the water change thats pretty scary.


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

was 40 before water change not looked since

temp is 79 - 80


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

was 40 before water change not looked since

temp is 79 - 80


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

jjdsplace said:


> ammonia 0ppm
> nitrate was about 40 ppm but is coming down
> ph is 6.5
> nitrite is 0ppm


Yeah....nitrates only come down with water changes....try and keep them below 20ppm if you can. Good luck.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you recently feed them feeders? Could be a disease feeders brought in, just a thought....I had all my first rbps i got die like that from feeders


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

never use feeders,

they have stingray, cod, crab, mussles and whiteing


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright well goodluck man, it looks like its gunna be real hard for them to pull out of it but keep trying!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Keep us updated.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

How are the other p's doing in the tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nitrates over 40 are not going to cause any problems like this. I dont know what it is...but that isnt it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Still Alive??????


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

change filter media maybe, WATER change galore. add some salt for gill functioning. maybe try melafix, we dont know the cause but they dont look good, so it may be worth the couple bucks to just try.

*UPDATE*


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

maybe they are playing??? lol

i seriously dont know what this could be,, what is oxygen like?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

never seen my P's do anything like that sorry to hear hope they pull thru i'd hate to see one of my babys die
i'll tell ya what if they die i'll give ya mine


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

P boost said:


> maybe they are playing??? lol
> 
> i seriously dont know what this could be,, what is oxygen like?


oxygen is good i have my undergravel and airstone and a fluval +4 all putting air in


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

update!

lost 2 more

the 2 that are left 1 has clouds over its eyes


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry to hear maybe the last 2 will make it


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

coutl said:


> sorry to hear maybe the last 2 will make it


have my hope on 1 the other looking 50/50


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe increase aeration by lowering water level.
That way, the water coming out of the filter can splash the surface of the tank water creating air bubbles.
Hope the rest can make it.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Just want to ask...do you have buddies that gets drunk and dump alcohol into the fishtank thinking it'll be funny? I've seen it happen to a Betta.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

how about chlorine or chloromine? present at all?


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

You can try Jungle Bag Buddies, it adds oxygen & calms the fish.
Get them free here http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?sh...20&start=20


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

Wingman said:


> Maybe increase aeration by lowering water level.
> That way, the water coming out of the filter can splash the surface of the tank water creating air bubbles.
> Hope the rest can make it.


my internal filter has an air intake valve the puts loads of bubbles in the tank as you can see from the pics the water is very busy


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Is the air in your room clean? No recent paintjob, no recent laminated floors, etc...

Whatever it's in the air gets into the fishtank too. Good luck man, seems like you have a very strange problem....


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

Wingman said:


> Is the air in your room clean? No recent paintjob, no recent laminated floors, etc...
> 
> Whatever it's in the air gets into the fishtank too. Good luck man, seems like you have a very strange problem....


air is as clean as can be no paint no new floor

whatever it was im sure it must have gone as both of the last 2 are the right way up 1 is swimming around the other hardly moves my concern at the moment is that they r not eating how longcan a fish go with no food


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like a rough ride! 
Glad the others pulled out of it!
They can go for a pretty long time with no food. If they need to eat to live they will eat. Unless they maybe still real sick. Good luck man!


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

the 50/50 one is swimming around more but it has a lump on its side there is no fungus just looks like flesh pushing out i dont know if it is the aftermath of the near death fate or somthing new it also has a film over its eye it was cloudy and had fungus on it but i have treated that.

any ideas


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

kinda of unclear pic just try to hang in their i know its tuff


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

sorry about pic only have my camera phone


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

ok i think its over and i am left with 2 fish here are new pics i have had to split the 2 up due to the strogest one is wanting to eat the other but none are eating the food i put in any sugestions


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

give the time i still dont know what went wrong with ur tank


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

They looks like be poisoned. What did you feed them last time, and when?

Good luck,


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya maybe poisoned is their any way chlorine got in ur water??????


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

they were given stingray not last sunday but sunday before that.

all the water that goes in my tank is decloronated


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Does somebody hate ur fish?


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> Does somebody hate ur fish?


No everybody that comes round thinks they are brill


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

this might be it ___Swim Bladder Disease- Fish have a difficult time staying upright and may hang in the water. Goldfish are especially prone to problems with the swim bladder. Some hobbyists feed their fish peas to treat this infection. Perhaps this works by helping in the digestion process. Try this: stop feeding the fish for a few days, give the fish optimal water conditions by performing frequent small water changes (10% every week) and see if the problem clears up. i just copied and pasted that part i found it somewhere on the net.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what kind of stingray did they eat?


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> what kind of stingray did they eat?


OK the 2 fish i have left are now the right way up and are swimming around ok BUT they have not eaten since mothers day, my water could not be any better as i am cleaning and they are not messing hardly.

I dont know what type of stingray its whatever the fish mongers has in.

they had to be seperated as one wants to eat the other one but wont eat food and the are both looking very thin im sure i can see the ribs. I have tried them with worms and mixed fish but they still wont eat. its worrying that i help get them though the sickness just to watch them starve to death.....


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

wow man thats wierd good luck man your p's look better now


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks

will be happy when the start eating


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

Update

My fish have started to eat again yeah!!!!!!!!!

first bite since 17th march


----------



## kit (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratulations.

Did you do anything different or just gave it time?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i am glad evertying went ok. it is never a happy day when your pets get sick


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

kit said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Did you do anything different or just gave it time?


i just give it time just kept putting in a little food every day but was the told to leave it a week the offer some food so this is what i did and as soon as it went in they went staight for it.

hopfully i should be able to move the divider in about a week they should be both content by then ( and full)


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

do you think that they will be ok together when i remove the divider

the divider is perspex with hole drilled though so they have been able to see each other


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

new pics as you can see the one that was munched on is healing well


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damn good job with that man! looks like a hell of a fight but you definatly did something right. congrats


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

jjdsplace said:


> do you think that they will be ok together when i remove the divider
> 
> the divider is perspex with hole drilled though so they have been able to see each other


Glad to hear!
If you believe that you are willing to just keep these 2 guys, you could probably mix them now. Divider kinda stresses fish. However, I'd suggest you buy more same size reds, and then mix them all together.


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

KISS said:


> do you think that they will be ok together when i remove the divider
> 
> the divider is perspex with hole drilled though so they have been able to see each other


Glad to hear!
If you believe that you are willing to just keep these 2 guys, you could probably mix them now. Divider kinda stresses fish. However, I'd suggest you buy more same size reds, and then mix them all together.
[/quote]

need to find someone in lancashie, UK that sells them same size it took a few month just to get small ones bigger ones are hard to find


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

is it pssible that a piranha can go blind after its eyes have clowded over as one of them has to serch for its food and i can go right up to the tank were it chills out and it dosent bother it


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

UPDATE

Divider has now been removed as both fish are eating well again and so for so good no attacki each other i think i can say everthing is now back to normal it has been a tough month and half here is a couple of pics( pics of same fish as other is camera shy)


----------

